# A Throw Away World? 2 Questions



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

* 1.are Most Shops Rebuiding Carburetors Or Throwning Them Out. 2. Is Anyone Reparing The Cheap Big Box Store Mowers? When Does It Not Pay To Repair Them Since You Can By Them So Cheap.also I Think This Hurts The Repair Business.*


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Depends on the carburetor. Some of the newer carburetors are cheap and cost less to replace then rebuild, particularly many of the Honda carburetors. Many of the newer emission carburetors have check valves that are not replaceable and if they are bad then the carburetors must be replaced.

As far as the mowers go, it really depends on what needs to be done. Most repairs unless major will still be less then replacement costs of a complete mower. Many times a customer will just decide to purchase a new mower. If their old one is still in pretty good shape, then many times they will spend the money to fix it and save the difference of what a new one would cost.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

To add what 30yr. said, which is accurate, you have to consider the shop labor rate. Rural vs. sub/urban will affect the decision. Anything ABOUT $65 or less we'll just replace. *BUT* you have to consider the condition, and as 30yr. said, the type (meaning non-replace-able check valve, etc.). Obviously, the physical condition of the carb. (corrosion, how heavy is the gum build-up) etc. will weigh in on that decision along with the value (as 30yr also pointed out) of the machine. After all, if a customer paid $200 for a unit, it's hard to justify a $75 carb. + labor, fuel line, filters etc. amounting to a $100+ repair.

Unfortunately, a carb. that is say $125 may look fairly clean inside, yet contain a restiction you can't get out. So you end up spending time rebuilding it only to have to replace it. Had that with a chainsaw over the winter. Looked great, diaphragms stiff wouldn't rev up without choke, no better when done. Put a new one on, and viola!

Many twin-cyl. carbs. are $200 to $325 now. Could almost put a Holley or an Edelbrock on it, yes?

Paul


----------

